# Ambulance License in Ca



## Ghando14 (Feb 17, 2011)

My girlfriend has Diabetes, and is on an insulation pump. She's being told that, at least here in CA, she can't get her license for the Ambulance because she is on a pump. Is there any validity to this, and if there is, is there a way she can get around it by going out of state, or getting a doc letter stating she's ok to drive? 

A paramedic is her life goal, and she's devastated that it seems to have come to an end. So if there is anything someone can do or say to help, I know she would, and I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2011)

California requires a commercial driver level physical for the ambulance driver certification and follows the same medical rules for federal interstate commercial vehicle drivers. One of the absolute exclusion criteria is diabetes controlled with insulin. However, not all companies require EMTs and paramedics to drive, but it will greatly restrict employment opportunities. 

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/forms/dl/dl51.pdf


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Feb 17, 2011)

Ghando14 said:


> My girlfriend has Diabetes, and is on an insulation pump. She's being told that, at least here in CA, she can't get her license for the Ambulance because she is on a pump. Is there any validity to this, and if there is, is there a way she can get around it by going out of state, or getting a doc letter stating she's ok to drive?
> 
> A paramedic is her life goal, and she's devastated that it seems to have come to an end. So if there is anything someone can do or say to help, I know she would, and I would greatly appreciate it.



CA is it's own strange little world. The vast majority of states require no special license to drive an ambulance beyond requiring completion of an emergency vehicle operators course. This makes a lot of sense since ambulances don't meet the size requirements of a commercial vehicle and therefor shouldn't be regulated like one. Most states allow you to work on an ambulance with a regular drivers license and denying someone employment based on medical conditions is discrimination. I work with an EMT who is on a pump and he does fine, he just has to be aware of how he feels and how his sugar levels are doing. This job is rough on peoples diets so there is an adjustment period but I'm sure she'll be fine. You just need to get out of CA.


----------



## looker (Feb 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> California requires a commercial driver level physical for the ambulance driver certification and follows the same medical rules for federal interstate commercial vehicle drivers. One of the absolute exclusion criteria is diabetes controlled with insulin. However, not all companies require EMTs and paramedics to drive, but it will greatly restrict employment opportunities.
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/forms/dl/dl51.pdf



With exception of driving vehicle for maintenance, can you please explain how anyone can drive an ambulance without having their ambulance license? In order to get that license you need to be a at least emt.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2011)

looker said:


> With exception of driving vehicle for maintenance, can you please explain how anyone can drive an ambulance without having their ambulance license? In order to get that license you need to be a at least emt.



Let me rephrase that. Not all companies require *all* EMTs or paramedics to drive. Plenty of companies have "attendant only" spots. 

However, fire departments are exempt from the ambulance driver certificate requirement. You have a year between being issued an ambulance driver certificate and obtaining an EMT card. Volunteer agencies are exempt from the EMT requirement for the driver certificate.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> ...and denying someone employment based on medical conditions is discrimination.



Wrong. The only requirement is reasonable accommodation. Hellen Keller would never be hired as a fire fighter simply due to her disabilities and it wouldn't be discrimination.


----------



## Ghando14 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Does anyone know of waivers or whatever they're called from a doctor stating that she would be just fine? 

I think I should also read up on the exact criteria of getting your license also, at least, more then I already have.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Feb 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Wrong. The only requirement is reasonable accommodation. Hellen Keller would never be hired as a fire fighter simply due to her disabilities and it wouldn't be discrimination.



I was about to make a really funny and slightly sexist Helen Keller/Firefighter joke, but I decided I didn't need to get banned, but for the record it was going to be funny as hell ;-)

Since there are people driving their cars without issue while using an insulin pump, it would be hard trying to prove how being on an insulin pump would be too much to accommodate for. Also, as I said I work with a dude that uses an insulin pump, and he has no restrictions against driving.
That all said, it's easier to nail jelly to a tree than trying to get the CA DMV to change the law for your girlfriend. So I would certainly look to moving elsewhere if paramedic is truly her dream.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 17, 2011)

Ghando14 said:


> Thanks for the help. Does anyone know of waivers or whatever they're called from a doctor stating that she would be just fine?



There aren't waivers, for CDLs Type I diabetes (or any diabetes controlled with insulin) is an automatic, non-negotiable disqualification. 

Her best bet is to either find a company who will hire her as a non-driver, or to move to a state that doesn't require a CDL or other specialized license to drive and ambulance.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> I was about to make a really funny and slightly sexist Helen Keller/Firefighter joke, but I decided I didn't need to get banned, but for the record it was going to be funny as hell ;-)



However, did you ever get a chance to read her diary? (NSFW language)


----------



## Ghando14 (Feb 17, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> That all said, it's easier to nail jelly to a tree than trying to get the CA DMV to change the law for your girlfriend...



It's funny you should mention that, nailing jelly to trees is my favorite past time!


----------

